# 12-13 Year-Olds



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am 12 years old.

I try to act mature and polite.

And, in fact, (at least in my view of it) I succeed. I use proper grammar, I can form cohesive thought and I believe that I can participate in a logical debate.

However, on the internet, it seems as though that people think very poorly of my age group. I often find myself reading things like, "your probably 12 or 13 or something"--and it's almost exclusively derogatory.

Now, I think I can understand where this comes from. My peers at middle school often act like complete loons, and lack basic grammar and etiquette. In addition, their lack of basic respect and civility is just horrifying (but that's a rant for another day...). 

Due to their behavior in the real world, It would seem logical that they would go onto the internet, and behave in the same way--discuss things they don't know about, fail to exercise proper English, and just plain look like idiots. And lots of them do.

_But not all of them do._

My plea, and the point of this thread, is that I want everybody to stop automatically assuming 12-13 year olds are immature or dumb, and _*stop saying people are in that age group as an insult.*_ If there's truly something wrong with a person, apply the adjectives to them--_don't just say that they're "probably 12-13 or something."_ I find it almost insulting. I hope you understand.

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

Though I agree, I don't think you should get so butthurt over it...
Im in the 13-14 group soo :3.
Inb4 cool story bro


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> I try to act mature and polite.



There's your problem. You ACT mature and polite. If you really were you wouldn't have to act it.


----------



## ianini (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, maybe the internets standard is higher than your loons at school and we are a whole new level of etiquette for you. Just a thought.


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > I try to act mature and polite.
> ...



Fake it till you make it?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...



Or actually try to change yourself.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > I try to act mature and polite.
> ...



Is there a difference?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...



Try acting retarded and then actually being a retard. There's a difference.

-No offense intended to those that are.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

There are exceptions to every stereotype. Obviously not EVERY 12-13 year old is going to be stupid and immature. However you must agree that a majority of the dumbasses on this forum are 12-13, and that the majority of the 12-13 year olds on this forum are dumbasses. If you were really as mature as you like to think you are, you would understand this and not be bothered.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyz0r said:
> ...



Back to your original remark, I think you understand what I meant. I also think you're just trying to be witty.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 13, 2010)

im 12 yr old and wat is this



Spoiler



inb4 lol. you're doing it wrong.
By that I mean you're trying too hard. David is right, if you were really that mature, you wouldn't be bothered enough to make a whole new thread about it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 13, 2010)

If you take offense to a stereotype then maybe you really fall under that stereotype. If you're one of the many exceptions to stereotypes just ignore it.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> There are exceptions to every stereotype. Obviously not EVERY 12-13 year old is going to be stupid and immature. However you must agree that a majority of the dumbasses on this forum are 12-13, and that the majority of the 12-13 year olds on this forum are dumbasses. If you were really as mature as you like to think you are, you would understand this and not be bothered.



Honestly, I feel truly arrogant when I say, "I'm mature." It's not a pleasant feeling.

I understand that there are exceptions to every stereotype. In fact, I've never been called out as "immature" or the like, so this issue really never affects me directly. 

I really just wanted to get the thoughts in this thread out, and in the mind of the people. I don't really intend to really take this thread too far.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> [...]a majority of the dumbasses on this forum are 12-13, and that the majority of the 12-13 year olds on this forum are dumbasses. [...]









...In about 1 1/2 years I'll magically become accepted through a special magical force that only 14 year olds and above can harness.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Being 12-13 and being an idiot like most of the people that receive such comments as "you*'re* probably 12 or 13 or something" tend to be are not mutually exclusive, they just have a very large overlapping region when represented by a Venn diagram.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 12.
I'm not a dumbass, I just have no idea how to debate. I will learn though, as I am taking a Logic class.


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I'm 12.
> I'm not a dumbass, I just have no idea how to debate. I will learn though, as I am taking a Logic class.



Lol I thought good debating was something that came naturally with practice. I don't debate often though .


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I'm 12.
> I'm not a dumbass, I just have no idea how to debate. I will learn though, as I am taking a Logic class.



Easy. Ignore the flaws of your own opinions and criticize the flaws of others'. 

Also, I hear that you:


Spoiler






iasimp1997 said:


> I like to wack


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Being 12-13 and being an idiot like most of the people that receive such comments as "you*'re* probably 12 or 13 or something" tend to be are not mutually exclusive, they just have a very large overlapping region when represented by a Venn diagram.



I purposefully didn't capitalize the first letter, add the apostrophe in "you're", and add a period in my quote. I thought people would figure that out, but evidently not. Just saying.

Edit: Oh, and I'm not saying anything about your intelligence. Just defending the grammar in my example.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> I purposefully didn't capitalize the first letter, add the apostrophe in "you're", and add a period in my quote. I thought people would figure that out, but evidently not. Just saying.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I'm not saying anything about your intelligence. Just defending the grammar in my example.



In modern times with the ways quotes are used, neither a capitalization (leaving it out merely indicates that your quote's beginning is not the beginning of a sentence) nor a period were necessary there anyway. Strictly having a period or comma at the end of a quote is a silly rule which only forces one to structure a sentence differently to accommodate the period or comma. It is a case similar to how his/her used to be the proper gender-neutral third person singular possessive pronoun; people realized how ridiculous that was and their became a widely accepted replacement. 

anyway, enough on grammar, I just hate seeing the wrong your/you're and their/there/they're used, regardless of circumstances. How about my actual statement?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Being 12-13 and being an idiot like most of the people that receive such comments as "you*'re* probably 12 or 13 or something" tend to be are not mutually exclusive, they just have a very large overlapping region when represented by a Venn diagram.
> ...


This is when people start to say: we're not really bothered


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

It really effects me when people use affect and effect incorrectly.

(I really, really hope people detect my sarcasm.)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> It really effects me when people use affect and effect incorrectly.
> 
> (I really, really hope people detect my sarcasm.)



No, thats really hard to catch, it just flew over my head.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 13, 2010)

a year ago when I was 13, I'd tell people they're acting like 12-13 year-olds, because they were acting like me 

No but really, 12-14 year-olds (including me) are dumbasses in general. You can't deny that.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> It really effects me when people use affect and effect incorrectly.
> 
> (I really, really hope people detect my sarcasm.)



That's the other one that drives me crazy, I just forget about it unless I see it in front of me


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > It really effects me when people use affect and effect incorrectly.
> ...



I'll admit, I laughed for 30 seconds straight when I read that...


----------



## wubiks (Mar 13, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 12.
> ...



So you're saying the way to debate is to be ignorant and hypocritical? Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

wubiks said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Easy. Ignore the flaws of your own opinions and criticize the flaws of others'.
> ...



Geez... tough question... err... Phone a friend? 

And I think you'd know the answer.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 13, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


I say its the moon


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you were mature, you wouldn't be bothered by something like this.

I'm 12, and in real life I'm *IMMATURE* but on this forum I try to be good.


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

lolthread. <-- how's that for maturity from a 21 year old? i didn't even capitalise anything!


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

Just continue acting mature and don't draw attention your age if it isn't necessary. Most of the time it isn't. If you do that, there's no reason for you to get worked up over the issue.

And look on the bright side. At least this is a label you will outgrow eventually.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> Just continue acting mature and don't draw attention your age if it isn't necessary. Most of the time it isn't. If you do that, there's no reason for you to get worked up over the issue.
> 
> And look on the bright side. At least this is a label you will outgrow eventually.



This. Nobody's ever going to discriminate against you JUST because you're 12, you have to be an ass or do something idiotic as well. Expect to have a disagreement that winds up with someone hating you every day. .

And remember, having good grammar and being mature is not the same thing. That's something I learned the hard way.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyz0r said:
> ...


There's also a difference in being retarded and polite. Being polite is easy if you have the will to, while you can only be born retarded. So acting it doesn't make you it, while acting polite can make you polite. Besides, if he isn't polite, but acts it, he makes the forum a much nicer place. So I really don't see the problem if he acts it.


----------



## cmasirius (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't try too hard. Why not enjoy being 12 while you're still 12 and not act any way at all? Just act yourself. If you're not acting yourself then who will act like you? Don't act like the way you think a mature or grown person will act. Just act the way you think would be most fun and rewarding. Don't stress yourself over this. I wore a Burger King crown all day today at the mall and it felt great!! And I'm 19. Just have fun and enjoy life. Did you like my 3:00 am rant?


----------



## joey (Mar 13, 2010)

There are some experiences you won't have had by that age.


----------



## Kian (Mar 13, 2010)

It's come to my attention that 12 year olds are literally half my age. That is unacceptable.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 13, 2010)

I am 12, and I think I'm not a retard


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 13, 2010)

You may be 12, and you may act mature, but you still have the need to draw as much attention to you as possible, apparently.

If you are mature online, people will know it. If you're mature irl, you still have to deal with people seeing you as young, but that's not something you should be ranting about online, as it won't do much good.

Besides, it's always fun to have the 'Whoa, you're only [12-14]? I thought you were like [older]' line online after people realize your age.


----------



## riffz (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 12 and I don't understand this thread. What is a roobiks kube?


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 13, 2010)

When I was your age... I was 12-13. You'll see that in 2 years, you'll be 14-15. Then, when people say 12-13s are dumb and such, you won't be 12-13 anymore, and won't be _effected_ anymore!

There's really no reason to be insulted by something like that. Age is something that is always changing, unlike gender or race, and that's why you don't hear about "agist" people like you do about sexist or racist people.

Grow up! (Literally! It's a pun!)


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> lolthread. <-- how's that for maturity from a 21 year old? i didn't even capitalise anything!



lol


----------



## linkmaster03 (Mar 13, 2010)

When I was 12-13, I didn't like this either, but I stopped caring after a while. People would think I was older than I actually was, which I thought was pretty cool, so I just went with it. If you don't behave like a typical 12-13 year old, people won't think of you as one. Just don't consider yourself as the average 12-13 year old on the internet.

Also, try to avoid being pretentious. Sometimes, being pretentious can be just as bad as acting like an idiot.


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

And depending on your birthday, you can start calling yourself 14 now ...

Im 13, but I turn 14 in about 2 months (and I look 15 to most people >:d), so I already call mehself 14 (unless my real age is required of course)


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> And depending on your birthday, you can start calling yourself 14 now ...
> 
> Im 13, but I turn 14 in about 2 months (and I look 15 to most people >:d), so I already call mehself 14 (unless my real age is required of course)


I thought you were 21...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> It's come to my attention that 12 year olds are literally half my age. That is unacceptable.



Sorry to be off-topic in an off-topic thread, but I can't resist mentioning that in a few hours I will be able to say that 12 year olds are literally 1/4 of my age.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > It's come to my attention that 12 year olds are literally half my age. That is unacceptable.
> ...


dene already plastered that all over the off topic forum 
i'll say happy birthday to you there,


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > It's come to my attention that 12 year olds are literally half my age. That is unacceptable.
> ...



You're getting ol--I mean, wise.

Just kidding.

Happy (inverse-belated) birthday!


----------

